# Aurum 2014 - 6.1 6.2 6.3 LE



## indian66 (29. Oktober 2013)

Grad´ erst gefunden, sehen klasse aus finde ich und endlich mit ´ner 888  Dorado oder F40!

http://www.norco.com/bikes/mountain/dh-race-park/aurum/ 

Weiß schon Jemand was über die Lieferbarkeit und Preise in D?


----------



## Gutti (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin auch schon auf der Suche nach der Leiferzeit.
Hast du mittlerweile was rausbekommen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (17. Dezember 2013)

Nicht wirklich,  leider


----------



## Indian Summer (18. Dezember 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich,  leider


Hi indian66 & Gutti

Karsten sollte in Kürze mitteilen, wann die Dinger in Deutschland lieferbar sind. In der Schweiz haben wir die ersten Aurum 2014 übrigens schon ausliefern können, sollte also nicht mehr allzulange gehen.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Daniel12 (18. Dezember 2013)

ich habe gehört ab januar lieferbar...


----------



## indian66 (18. Dezember 2013)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> ich habe gehört ab januar lieferbar...


Hört sich gut an 
Kannste schon was zu Preisen sagen?


----------



## Daniel12 (19. Dezember 2013)

klar, stehen doch auch auf der Webseite


----------



## indian66 (22. Dezember 2013)

Frage mich  gerade,  warum die Geo so massiv geändert wurde. L ist jetzt selbst für mich mit 1,92 fast zu lang…


----------



## bikebuster90 (22. Februar 2014)

naja ich habe das aurum le 2013 in größe L, bin 1,93m groß & finde es schon grenzwertig klein


----------

